# help n my marriege



## 1dicegfx (May 20, 2013)

hi i been married for 12 year.3 year ago my wife cheat on me.she tell me was some one she don't know.she got pregnant so i take responsibility for the child.then after 2 year later she come back tell me the father of my son is my best friend who been in my house.she only have sex with him one time when she got pregnad.know i have to deal with a baby father who is my ex best friend.she one him to spend time with the baby i don't like that it hurt me how she lie to me for 2 year,he know was his baby from day 1,but he dint one the responsability.know me and my wife figth alot over him.i ask her if she have feeling for him she say hell no,but she love him like a friend because he did a lot for us like a friend so she still care for him like a friend only.well this is killing me .i have been n the hospital taking depression pill and anxiety pill to help me go true all this.know she tel me becuse we fight so much she one me to move on my own place n try to work our marriege like that.she say because all we do is fitgh so much she not happy with all this fight and me alway talking about the baby father.i need help i belive moving by my self will finally destroy this.plus also when she say she love him like a friend .feel to me more the she have feeling for him...i wus there from day one .he turn his back on her when she really need him.and she call him a friend he destroy my family.pls help


----------



## 1dicegfx (May 20, 2013)

waooo no one cant help me???


----------



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Dice,

What a mess! Have you thought about marriage counseling? I would recommend against moving out of the home if you hope to reconcile. Tell her that you still love her, if that's how you truly feel. Tell her that you want your marriage to work, and ask her to go to counseling with you. You have a load of issues to work through, but a professional can help you with that. I wish you the best of luck,

Mattsmom


----------



## 1dicegfx (May 20, 2013)

ty.i wii try that


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

first of all you need to stop referring to this person as a "friend", your minimizing the damage that has been done.

Now she's holding your emotions ransom while your paying for a child due to her infidelity. I'm sorry but right now you need to be strong, your letting yourself get run over. Your a plan B that's allowing her to have EVERYTHING she wants at your emotional expense. You have some issues with self confidence.

I'd recommend getting into independent and marriage counseling, I know this isn't what you want to hear, but if she's asking you to move out, then something is still going on. If she's not willing to go to marriage counseling, then something is still going on.

She cheated on you, your raising someone else's child, and she's asking you to move out. These are some serious red flags. I'd get into some personal therapy first, you need some tools to work with. I know it hurts, but you need to start taking care of yourself first. Its sounds like you've been to willing to put your emotions last to pacify your wife for the last few years, and you've lost your own identity because your afraid to be alone. I feel bad for you cause you really want to save your marriage, but it takes two of you to make it work. If she's not willing to do some marriage counseling, you need to get some help for yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## 1dicegfx (May 20, 2013)

i mmove by my self,we goint to take 3 month see how everything go also try for terapy.i hope this work.ty all


----------

